# Anybody slammed on 17s?



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

I have only seen a couple TTs low enough for my liking and I'm beginning to think that it is the bodywork that makes them look higher than they really are.







Remedy = 17s? Anybody slammed on 17s?


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (chair 2 4ever)*

I'm not slammed, but I am lowered and on 17's. Personally, I like it, still comfortable enough for a daily.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Volkl)*

I'm on Koni Coilovers, and they are as low as they go, and still comfortable enough for my every day driver.
















Hope that helps.
Adam


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (adamprice271)*

Wow! looks good. Thanks


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (chair 2 4ever)*

Thanks...it was no problem at all. Hopefully it'll look just as good if no better on the new shoes coming next month (19s)
Adam


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (adamprice271)*

What other componants are required for going that low on coils? Is alignment an big problem?


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (chair 2 4ever)*

Sweet TT's gentlemen.


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (VWAUDITECH)*

My friend owns a shop so he did the alignment for me and I've had no problems with tire wear or anything like that and I didn't do anything extra. 
VWAUDITECH...thanks and I hope it only gets better.
Adam


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (adamprice271)*

gonna resurrect this...thinking the only way i can go as low as i want AND be flush is by getting 17s - so let me see some of your setups w/ 17s + suspension


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Blue20thAE)*

H&R Sports and Spacers


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (golfzex)*

perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Blue20thAE)*

Looks good on stockers. Don't think slammed on aftermarket 17's would look so hot :\


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


if your talkin to me....
thank you very much


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (976-RADD)*

i will be lowered on the stock 17" fat 5s within the next two weeks. (assuming the parts actually get here soon!)
i was gonna go with some KW coils but man this deal was too good to pass up:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/cat...=2705
will see how it goes, and will post pix ASAP.




_Modified by scoTT la rock at 5:34 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Murderface)*

depends on the wheels...im look at thicker spoked ones (RHs and Brock B2s, also maybe BBS RSs) i dont think a 8-10 spoke would look good
and yes golfzex that was for you - coming out of the 3/2/G forums im used to seeing 337s and 20th anniversaries flush and low but it just doesnt seem possible to do that with 18s...but your car is more of what im used to seeing - good stance


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Blue20thAE)*

i still think even stock 17s look a lil small no matter what you do suspension wise


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_i still think even stock 17s look a lil small no matter what you do suspension wise

yeah for sure. you'd need a good tire size and possibly bagged for it to sit proper... in my eyes anyways


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Neb)*

hm. what to do


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (golfzex)*

Wou..
I have HR red some you and spacers...i have 16mm +20mm
Now I want put 25 on rear..
Do you have another pics of you TT
pretty car


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (andrewosky)*

El cheapo vmaxx!!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (VWdriver03)*

VW driver are you using the perches in the back?


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_VW driver are you using the perches in the back?

doesnt look like it - mine need to go


----------



## MR GIGGLES (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Blue20thAE)*

i will be slammed on 17's once the spring hits with Koni Coilovers (my club is sponsored)... i was slammed in my MK4 GTI on stock 17's with no rear perches.... and i was tucking all 4 wheels as my daily, even in the winter


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_VW driver are you using the perches in the back?
 
nope


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_ 
nope









atta boy - takin mine out over spring break in a week. perches FTL w/ vmaxx


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Blue20thAE)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to slammed TTs.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the "flush" ones pictured here.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to slammed TTs.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the "flush" ones pictured here. 
 
fixed


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Neb)*

Hah.
Slammed = Rice


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (bauch1425)*

really? Do you even know what rice is? lol


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Neb)*

What all the illegals in California drive around.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_What all the illegals in California drive around.

oh no. someone definitely just didnt bring up the "rice" arguement















how about if it looks good either way - good. some tucked/slammed TTs look good, some flush ones look good....it all depends


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Blue20thAE)*

this thread is spiraling out of control
I like my cars low and will have my TT down where
it belongs in a few months, I'm making it a priority.....
did I spell that right? damn it's late and I'm havin drinx
i'd like to tuck the OEM 18's a bit.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (exboy99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im tucking 18s in the front a little and it doesnt look bad
and hooray for latenight














im right there with ya man


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (Blue20thAE)*

These are not 17"s,but 18's,and I daily drive this low.Front and back are tucking..I try to steer clear of potholes


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ATP intercooler rigged up


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

Come on, you know Schmidt's don't count!








Are those really 17's? They look bigger.


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Murderface)*

yeppp 17x9.5 et 25
they are orginally from my friends bagged gli


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_yeppp 17x9.5 et 25
they are orginally from my friends bagged gli









how did the bag install on the TT turn out? I never checked back on that thread in the air suspension forums


----------



## uBr-HOSEN (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (cdougyfresh)*

we still havent had a weekend to work on it.......hopefully soon, its killing me just sitting here in my garage


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*

nice post up here when you do... I'd love to see the end result of what can be done with much more skill / money than I have


----------



## gravitt (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (VWdriver03)*

how's your vmaxx doing? my buddy got it on his 2003 alms and he hates it, he's on his 2nd pair and has over 5k on it... he says its lost all of its dampening plus customer service is a nightmare..


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (gravitt)*

damn mine are fine so far i hope that doesn't happen
i heard Pete at Stratmosphere was great to work with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Anybody slammed on 17s? (bauch1425)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bauch1425* »_Hah.
Slammed = Rice

Hah...These cars are sooooo rice.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

okay tomorrow i will be getting my new suspension done- koni FSD shocks w/neuspeed springs. this will be a "mild" drop, and im still on the stock 17"s, so i will come back and edit this post tomorrow with before & after pix for everyone to see.
for comparison, i took measurements today and the stock wheel gap between the top of the tire and the beginning of the body on my car is approximately 2 and 1/4 inches- roughly the width of a pack of cigarettes. i will measure it again tomorrow after everything is layed in place...


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (scoTT la rock)*

bumping this one for more pics


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

If you wanna go really low on coils then FK is the only way to go.Even with the perches in thay go as low as most other coils with the perches out!!There also well priced and much better quality than V Maxx,imo!
Heres mine,peches still in just wound right down and still about 2" to go in the fronts:











_Modified by country boy at 8:35 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (country boy)*











_Modified by 20vTa4 at 9:55 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (20vTa4)*

guy have you spacers on rear?
this is mine


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (20vTa4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vTa4* »_









_Modified by 20vTa4 at 9:55 PM 3-5-2009_

haha .. that's my car.
here's a couple more shots..
















oh and yeah ... 20mm spacers in the rear.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (vr6power !)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6power !* »_
haha .. that's my car. 

Just giving the Desert Green Pearl some love, sold mine this morning, I'll probably regret it...


----------



## vr6power ! (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: (20vTa4)*

ouch.. this morning ? ..i hear ya, fresh wound.


----------



## Mr.BBS (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (uBr-HOSEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uBr-HOSEN* »_









moar!


----------

